# New From WA



## HeWhoShreds (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey i just wanted to say hello, ive been riding for 12 years now and working in the industry for 4seasons now about to enter my 5th. I live in the great NorthWest which means i love to ride natural bumps, lines and pow pow. I frequent car forums so much that i figured id join a snowboard forum so i can share my knowledge and stories with fellow riders, as well as learn and listen(well read) from them:laugh:

Mostly i ride at Alpental and Crystal but i trek to Whistler, Baker, Whitepass, Stevens, pretty much anywhere local to the NW. To put it simply, i just love to ride.

Also any BC riding advice you have to give is much appreciated. Ive been adventuring out alot more in recent years and i would like to be as safe as possible when im out there. plus im super indecisive when it comes to gear so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! There are a bunch of WA peeps around, so you should fit right in.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Aloha, Baker's slack and bc has blown up the past 2 years.


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

I go to WP all the time since its so close to me but I would love to check out alpental and baker at some point this season. How are they??


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

volcom21d said:


> I go to WP all the time since its so close to me but I would love to check out alpental and baker at some point this season. How are they??


baker poops and pukes


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

poops and pukes is a good thing?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you wanna stay safe just make sure you're always taking lots of safety meetings.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Question then. I always wanted to go to baker but everything I hear it's gnarly and probably unsafe for someone like my wife :laugh:

What's the best resort out of Seattle? I know there is Stevens Pass, and a few others (Crystal?)

I want something with a lot of natural features in bounds so I can cruise with the wifey while she avoids them I'll try to hit them


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

Haha sounds like your wifey can kick it with my wifey while we find some unsafe stuff hah


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> if you wanna stay safe just make sure you're always taking lots of safety meetings.


Safety first, meetings are the best way.:thumbsup:

I think Baker would be all right, possibly perfect. It's steep & gnarly but all that steep gnarly shit is crammed in amongst the easy shit. 
There is gnarly shit literally 20 feet away from the easy shit every where on the mountain. They/she could ride what they wanted & you could ride what you wanted & still be able to see & hear them pretty much @ all times. 
If that's what you wanted to do?

TT


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Safety first, meetings are the best way.:thumbsup:
> 
> I think Baker would be all right, possibly perfect. It's steep & gnarly but all that steep gnarly shit is crammed in amongst the easy shit.
> There is gnarly shit literally 20 feet away from the easy shit every where on the mountain. They/she could ride what they wanted & you could ride what you wanted & still be able to see & hear them pretty much @ all times.
> ...


Haha, that still might be too intense for her. She's happy doing s turns all the way down the mountain. Perfectly fine, and who am I to tell her she's wrong. Mild blues are all she wants (she was up for blacks in her earlier college years but now she's definitely more timid).

I will still eventually hit that place and she can stay in the lodge all day.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, lots and lots of BC experience around here. Nice to see someone show up with some riding time under their belt, look forward to your posts. What do you do in the "industry"?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Jdang, It sounds like Crystal Mountain will be right up your alley. Plenty of mellow stuff for your wife, but also plenty of gnarly stuff for you. And it's all close together. Snoqulamie will also be great for your wife, but not as great for you, unless you really like park, or can leave her on the west/central/east side while you go to Alpental. Stevens is another option, but it's a bit gnarlier for your wife. No matter what though, they will all have places that you both enjoy. And if you get to Baker, just make it on a powder dump day, then maybe you can get your wife into some gnarlier stuff without the fear of major breakage.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

timmytard said:


> Safety first, meetings are the best way.:thumbsup:
> 
> I think Baker would be all right, possibly perfect. It's steep & gnarly but all that steep gnarly shit is crammed in amongst the easy shit.
> There is gnarly shit literally 20 feet away from the easy shit every where on the mountain. They/she could ride what they wanted & you could ride what you wanted & still be able to see & hear them pretty much @ all times.
> ...


jdang, alot of couples basically lap a chair...meet you at the bottom thing. The runs are fairly short and the hill is fairly compact and basically has 2 hills and if you stay on or do laps on one hill you will see each other fairly frequently. And if the mrs is abit leisurely you could perhaps do 3 laps for her 2 and meet at the chair with only a few minute wait for either one.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hah, sounds like all great places!

What I usually do is do a run or two with her, make sure it's safe. No steep death cliff off the side of a green run, etc.

Then I'll ditch her and meet at the lodge for lunch. This works better if she has a few other newbs to roll with obviously. As long as there is one, good, long green/blue run she'll be good, and I'll be free to search out the gnar!


----------

